

Leaked Cable reveals Hillary Clinton suspecting LulzSec to be related to Hamas - jimmyjim
http://pastebin.com/9TmeP4Dv

======
kefs
I'm going to go out on a limb here and call bullshit.

------
paulnelligan
I guess the idea that there may be others outside of The middle east which may
be anti-media and anti-corruption is not plausible to Mrs. Clinton. I
sometimes get the impression that those in power have a warped view of the
world as a result of living in a bubble. This is one of those times.

Not that I support Lulzsec or their actions, but I can understand their
motives.

------
GHFigs
Of all the indications that this is fake, the little-endian date is my
favorite.

